# Coronado 5 years and looking good



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

Recent summer pictures of my perlino sabino Spanish Barb stallion. The boy can move! He's doing swimmingly under saddle as well and there will be a video soon.


























































Saved the best for last:


----------



## OTTBMomma (May 15, 2014)




----------



## OTTBMomma (May 15, 2014)

He is beautiful...


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Wow, he is stunning!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Very handsome and one of my favorite colors!


----------

